# Waterproof headphones while kayaking?



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

there are quite a few reasons this seems like a bad idea to me. That said, I suppose if you are at your favorite play spot perhaps these would suffice? H2O Audio : Your Sport, Your Music


----------



## widewhale (May 28, 2007)

That doesn't just _seem_ like a bad idea- that _is_ a bad idea.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

widewhale said:


> That doesn't just _seem_ like a bad idea- that _is_ a bad idea.


Why?

I am not saying it's ok all the time, but what is wrong with tunes on the river?


----------



## Snow4us (May 26, 2009)

Haha I agree that its not the best idea since kayaking can tend to be a rough sport. all the products i have found thus far are waterproof to around 3 ft which i assume would be completely useless if you were unlucky enough to find yourself getting worked in this angry beast on shoshone.










I found these products that seemed legit,

The Otterbox Armor Series: OtterBox Armor Series iPhone Case - Yellow

Aquapac: Go Daddy Marketplace - Waterproof MP3 Case by AquaPac (515) - AquaPac was the...

H2o Audio Amphibix armband: H2O Audio AMPHIBX Large Waterproof Armband for iPod and iPhone The iStore iPod Accessories, iPhone Accessories and iPad Accessories

I found almost no reviews by kayakers for any of these product. Has anyone out there had success with any of these??

H2o Audio also makes a high end dive case w/ headphones that is submersible up to 300ft! iDive 300 - Deep Dive Waterproof Case & Speakers
The Idive 300 so far looks like the only case i would trust with my lifeline, (iphone) however it is very expensive and the headphones that come with it can only be attached to the strap on a scuba mask. Damn! hopefully this technology develops over the next few years i would love to have tunes while practicing at the Confluence or in Golden.

Please let me know if anyone has tried these products and how they preformed.

thanks!


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

I hate the H20 headphones with a passion. They sound awful,are expensive, and don't even stay in my ear...no matter what size earpiece(s) I use.
My .02,bitches.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

there was a thread about the waterproofness/impermiability of cases and cameras and such a while back and it was discussed to be that the impliyed water proofing of each case would test better than stated and given it's location stored when worn might increase it's ability to serve it's purpose. The head phones on the other hand are where your problems are going to lie. not in the connections but in the ear bud it self. I think any ear piece would work waterproof or not and if you wear a skull cap and or ear flaps on your helmet you should lessen the waters chances.

There is nothing wrong with music on the river, radio, guitar, singing, etc...

Head phones should only be used in a controlled or private environment, or they pose a risk to the user. again, communication is a key part of kayaking.


----------



## coloradopaddler (Jun 16, 2005)

*waterproof headphones*

early this spring i was stealing my wife's amphibix armband and h2o laird earphones to paddle flat water. i thought it was great! she uses them in the pool and i didn't flip over with them but it made flat water training a lot more enjoyable


----------



## CO_Patrick (Feb 22, 2008)

*I just used the H20 Surge Bass headphones yesterday when paddling Pinnacle to Parkdale. and they worked great. If I was playing a little too hard, sometimes the seal would break slightly and the sound volume would sound as if it decreased. While on the river I just had to pull them out, then reinsert them. It didn't happen a lot, but enough that I know I need to try a different size of earplug. They are on the slightly expensive side, but they sound pretty good to me, and I use them as my everyday earbuds. I thought it was cool to be able to roll under and have the music still playing.

Note: I wouldn't use them in all situations as others have stated, but I thought it made paddling Pinnacle to Parkdale much more entertaining than normal.
*


----------



## Snow4us (May 26, 2009)

cool thanks for all the feedback yall! I think i'm just gonna enjoy the sounds of nature until the technology gets little more legit.


----------



## eagleriverswimteam (Mar 23, 2010)

i use h2o audio, works great but dont wear when creeking , cant hear friends tell u there is a big hole comin up, but for surfing there great


----------



## kayapelli (Aug 18, 2005)

I always thought it would be cool to have a headphone Jack mounted in the deck of my kayak. Then you would just get into your boat seal the skirt and plug in your headphones and paddle off.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

I always thought a mic headphone combo / walkie would be cool to talk and hear your buds on the river. Nothing that covered the ears...maybe a little waterproof tweeter inside the helmut with a mic or something...Would be easier than yelling go right/left when I'm gettin ready to get worked on an off line or something.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I have used the h20 audio set up for the past 5 or so years.. It works well and I have never had water get my ipod wet. Headphones last me 3/4 of a year and I just buy new ones when the old ones break... I put the ipod in the front pocket of my lifejacket so I can turn it on and off easily. I cover the headphones with a skull cap as I ware a skull cap every day i kayak...

As far as when to use them I have to say that the numbers at 3200 cfs with tunes is even better than the numbers at 3200cfs... I dont use them too much on creeks but I guess if you are solo who cares if you have headphones on. 

For me front surfin the BV park alone at dusk with tunes is one of the best parts about kayakin..


----------



## Snow4us (May 26, 2009)

RDNEK said:


> I have used the h20 audio set up for the past 5 or so years.. It works well and I have never had water get my ipod wet. Headphones last me 3/4 of a year and I just buy new ones when the old ones break... I put the ipod in the front pocket of my lifejacket so I can turn it on and off easily. I cover the headphones with a skull cap as I ware a skull cap every day i kayak...
> 
> As far as when to use them I have to say that the numbers at 3200 cfs with tunes is even better than the numbers at 3200cfs... I dont use them too much on creeks but I guess if you are solo who cares if you have headphones on.
> 
> For me front surfin the BV park alone at dusk with tunes is one of the best parts about kayakin..


that sounds awesome man. So do you use h20 audio headphones and case, or normal headphones with the h2o case?


----------

